# Clothes for women help.



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Posting this from my iPhone as I'm out shopping. I've read before that you should wear something that makes your dog stand out. As Jas is black I'm guessing that eliminates my plentiful supply of black slacks and skirts. I have dress white pants and pale pink from JCrew but they are looooong and flaired, meant for serious heels . Thus the shopping trip!

In trying to avoid a mall trip (25 miles), I stopped at marshall's where I found this dress. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4581656508 . A little loud, and not my normal style, but thought I could pair with a black blazer. Terrible idea?

I may make the mall trip regardless since I dont own dress flats either. 

Suggestions for color/style welcome. I'm on the tall side so finding Jackets and pants can be a little challenging. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Black behind a black dog is good if you are trying to mask thin neck hair (seriously) but in general, black clothing behind a Black dog is not a good idea.

If you are looking to show in something, it should have the following requirements:

1. Be fitted. No flapping parts to distract from dog.
2. Be professional. For most people this means a suit.
3. Be conservative. This is not a fashion show. 
4. Have coat pockets. You will need a place to put treats/toys. 

Medium to light blue is always nice behind a Black dog. Grey is also a good choice. I would stay away from brown tones.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rockrepoter the picture did not work for me ?

IMO most show people dress outdated ! I think you should pick what cbrand suggested but a little more fashionable. 

I will be in your position and I have to buy more clothes soon for shows. I prefer a nice top with slacks. ( I am not into the old lawyer looking suits I have seen lol)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

When I saw some really nice outfits on handlers they were a royal blue suit with skirt to the knees and a red suit (I think that one was pant suit).

I think the dress you have there is a bit too busy.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thx for the help. You can try the link again, I accidentally had as private. Or maybe this might work Welcome to Flickr! .

Suits at Macy are black, red or cream right now. Nordstoms is next on the list.

Flat Shoes so far are all the stubby rounded toe .


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

get something your comfortable with- i love slacks hate dresses- 

so i show in slacks (grey or navy depending on who i'm handling) with a sweater/blousy shirt on top. Sometimes i add a jacket int. 

Don't do like someone i know and shop for pockets alone- my lord her clothes are the worst ("but they have great pockets" uh huh...)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

This suit is nice... 
Banana Republic has a tall women section... I love their stuff!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Cute suit!! Can I look like the model if I buy it, too?? :wacko: :lol: ound:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

neVar said:


> Don't do like someone i know and shop for pockets alone- my lord her clothes are the worst ("but they have great pockets" uh huh...)


Ya but conversely, I hate it when the pocketless folks stick toys and treats into their bras and cleavage!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Oooh I really like the grey suit. I like the black/white top but do you think it may be a little busy? From the pics I have seen, you have a great figure so you can definitely pull off a solid color suit like the one heather posted.

Roxy-I totally agree that so many looks are outdated. I think you can look good without distracting from the dog. 

I know you must be so excited!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I try to show my black dogs in gray pants.
But almost always black top since almost all my clothes are black and that reminds me I have to go shopping for the next show since I lost a few pounds :S


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Thx for the help. You can try the link again, I accidentally had as private. Or maybe this might work Welcome to Flickr! .
> 
> Suits at Macy are black, red or cream right now. Nordstoms is next on the list.
> 
> Flat Shoes so far are all the stubby rounded toe .


Cream would be nice for the season and look good as a back drop for the black poodle. The only thing is keeping it clean.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Cream would be nice for the season and look good as a back drop for the black poodle.



I agree : ))) !!!!! With white shirt underneath it can be VERY elegant !!!! That would be actually my first choice of color for a suit : ))) !!!!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I came home with... nothing! LOL

I like the idea of a cream pant suit, or a red skirt with black blazer. Knee length skirts look odd on me, so I usually go for a little above the knee. I liked the grey suit at Banana Republic, though $200 for the jacket is a little pricey to be used as a smelly liver holder, but that may join my work wardrobe .

Thanks for the help everyone! I'll give you a sneak peek when I find the right outfit.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck Rock : )) !!! You will look great in any suit since you are so tall and slim 

BUT, I would totally go like this LOL  I can run in high-heals , no prob LMAO


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

OMG Wishpoo that's an amazing pink suit!!! I love it!! haha


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Ya but conversely, I hate it when the pocketless folks stick toys and treats into their bras and cleavage!


yea, that's just gross!! and not so classy!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I've been digging a little the last day to see if I could scare up some ideas. I found some very good options on overstock.com You can't try them on, but the price point is good for a quality suit.

Tahari Suits | Overstock.com


As a side note, I ran into an entire style subculture that I didn't know existed: the women's church suit. Man! I am soooooooo the wrong religion. 

Ladies Church Suits Women's Suits Ladie's Suits Women Suits Ladies suits Ladie Suits Womens Apparel Mother Of The Bride Groom Suits, Plus Size Clothing, Formal , Evening Dresses, Special Occasion


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> As a side note, I ran into an entire style subculture that I didn't know existed: the women's church suit. Man! I am soooooooo the wrong religion.
> 
> Ladies Church Suits Women's Suits Ladie's Suits Women Suits Ladies suits Ladie Suits Womens Apparel Mother Of The Bride Groom Suits, Plus Size Clothing, Formal , Evening Dresses, Special Occasion


Oh my goodness, I totally want a "church suit" now!! 
this one's pretty darn cute, and would look great behind a black Spoo! AND CHEAP!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys are too kind!

Wish--If anyone were to show up to an outdoor show in heels... it would be me LOL. The handling class instructor gets frustrated that I can't run correctly. I think she just doesn't understand that I'm not a practical shoe kind of girl, bet I'd run perfectly in heels .

Carol--Thanks so much for the link! I'll check it out this afternoon. Love the hats with the church suits. Perhaps jumping up to grab the hat off my head would distract Jasper from pulling and spitting grass at the show? LOL

Pockets or not, liver is definitely not going into my bra!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

BTW I love that Overstock includes this:

Model stands 5'8 tall and has a 33-inch bust, 25-inch waist and 36.5-inch hips. She is pictured wearing a size 2.


Now if they would list her inseam, it would be perfect!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

HUH ???- 5'8" model ??? LMAO OK - if you are any taller that that ( and I am sure you are- than it could be short for you : ((( 

But, yet again, if you will be in ballet -flats - it could possibly work :rolffleyes:- or maybe you can tell "those are bay-pants"  LOL

Do they have "costumer service" ??? Maybe they can give you more details there ??? :rolffleyes:

Best of luck Rock : )))


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm almost 5'10", so tall but not that tall. It's hard to go by height as inseams vary so much. I have long legs so at a minimum I usually need a 32" inseam, or 33-34" for heels. I love when inseams are listed in the descriptions!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is so true. I am 5'7" but sometimes need "long" pants - depending of the style since my torso is shorter than my legs. 

If you usually buy "tall" or "long", than you definitely need to check the inseam :rolffleyes:

Do they have good return policy ??? Than that could be an option too :rolffleyes:

I know that I have to try everything before buying - usually have to go with options where jacket is one size and pants another since I have "strait shoulders" and strong "B" LOL - so jacket is usually one size larger than pants LOL or have to "compromise" with one of the "parts" being on the tight or loose side LMAO 

Maybe it is better to make that trip to the mall after all. *sigh...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i don't get the sticking it in the bra either- it goes on the rubber band holding the number- jeese  

OK those church suits are great- there's ac ouple purple ones i want- crap i'm not even a suit kind of girl!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

I almost always wear a fashionable BUT professional skirted or pant suit. Against a black dog stay away from brown. I have several lighter grey suits that I wore while showing my dog particularly a light pinstriped one I loved. I usually wear a white blouse underneath.The grey didn't distract too much from her. 
I have seen countless times where someone dressed to "loud" in the ring and it really takes away from the whole picture you are trying to present. Watch out for things that my be too loose and make sure if you wear a jacket that it doesn't fly open when you run. Pockets are always something to consider a priority for bait. However, my bait is almost always a piece of cooked steak that goes in my mouth so pockets aren't always necessary for me. 

SHOES SHOES SHOES!!! -You gotta have good shoes! Go to a show and look around...sometimes you even see handlers in decent looking tennis shoes wearing a suit! Its because they are comfortable and grip well. I have a friend who is a judge and professional handler and he says that a jugde WILL notice your shoes and if you are wearing something that is obviously ridiculous for the show ring...you will be *dinged* so NO HEELS as a suggestion. I have a pair of black sketchers that are narrow flat shoes that are like a fancy sports shoe. They work great for me


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help and suggestions everyone!

I went suit shopping yesterday. I can't think of any body type that would look nice in those heavy duty retro suits with big hips and short jackets . Perhaps we Americans aren't really overweight, maybe we just choose clothes that make us look like we are .

I came home with two suits. A grey pinstripe. 

Tahari Suit, Pinstriped Jacket and Pants - Suits & Suit Separates - Women's - Macy's

The other is an off white skirt suit. I'll have to take a photo of it later, can't find it on Macy's site. These are the shoes I might get to go with it since I can double duty them with another outfit I have. Though the colors are MUCH more muted in person!

AK Anne Klein Greater at Zappos.com

Overall I'm pleased. Both jackets have pockets, currently sewn shut. I'm trying to ween Jasper off of liver and only use toys, but the pockets will still be handy. They don't fit exactly right because of my height, but overall aren't bad. Who knew finding a non black or brown suit would be so difficult at the mall?!

BTW now that I know my size in some of the different brands, I'm going to order another suit or two off of Overstock. Some of their prices are HALF what Macy's (Sale!) is charging for a current suit style!!


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE the pinstripe suit!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Me too Isn't your show this weekend?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes! The show is tomorrow. We leave before dawn . So many people are eagerly waiting to see Jasper in the ring, I'm so nervous that I'm going to make him look like a goon LOL. I keep telling myself... This is just for fun, this is just for fun, this is just for fun :wacko:.

Tomorrow I'm wearing the pinstripe suit, but found a picture of the cream suit, though I don't remember the jacket sticking out in front when trying on LOL...

Anne Klein Women's White Double-breasted Skirt Suit | Overstock.com

And these are the practical shoes I got to go with the grey pinstripe suit. Not very dressy but good grip and they fit nicely. (and, NO, I didn't pay that much for them!!!)

Cole Haan Collection Marcella Driver - Women's Shoes : ColeHaan.com


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Nice job on the outfit=)

Remember...you are there to show off your dog so don't forget to have fun with it. Good Luck!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

It will be so much fun! Don't worry about it at all. Honestly, our first show was a few weeks ago and it was so fun. No, we didn't win but it still felt so good just to get our dog out there and try. It was fun to get a ribbon It is great practice if nothing else. You are both brand new and everyone knows that and supports your efforts. So just get out there and let Jasper have a blast!!!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

How did it go?


----------

